# The Middle Son has Made Up His Mind



## SeaTex

He asked me to go with him to see the recruiter back on December 14th while he was still 17, since he turned 18 on the 21st of December. 
He went and took his ASVAB on January 6th and scored a 73 overall. The recruiter has all his recruits come in every Wednesday evening for PT and discuss BMT and the other in's and out's of military life. I'm pretty impressed with the recruiter, he seems to want to ensure that everyone knows what they are getting into and that they are ready physically.

The attached picture is from a Project Graduation fundraiser for our high school seniors. Everyone had to sell seats to their table. Eric and a friend who is going in the Marines decided that their table theme would be a military one.

He has made up his mind he's going in right after graduation.

I am very proud of him!


----------



## Tucsonred

God bless!! A a big thanks!


----------



## fishingtwo

You should be proud of your son. may he be blessed in his service
to our country.


----------



## C.Hern5972

God Bless Him and shake his hand for us....


----------



## Specxican

Thank God for men like him


----------



## chevy80c10

For what its worth, I'm currently in the AF, I'm fuels at Barksdale afb, LA if he has any questions about it PLEASE don't hesitate to email me, the recruiter has a job to do and he's doing it but if he has any questions about how it really works don't hesitate like i said. Tell him to keep his head up through basic, everyone before him went through it and did just fine and so will he, its a big shock but he'll look back and laugh on it like all of us do, thank you God bless yall and good luck!
Brandon

[email protected]


----------



## SeaTex

Thanks to all for the support.

Chevy - I will pass on your e-mail to Eric...Thanks


----------



## RogerB

Congratulations to your son.


----------



## num1machinegunneroif

Good for your son. prior to going turning green i use to be Air Force, and i loved it. Your son will be just fine, Air force is the only way to go. IF your son likes all the physical hard charging stuff, PJ'S, Combat Controller is something to look into.


----------



## bear hide

A wise and honorable choice! Thanks


----------



## tbone2374

Congrats!


----------



## SeaTex

*Today is the day!*

This afternoon my wife and I will take Eric to the hotel over off the SW Freeway and say good-bye for 8-1/2 weeks. He will be on the bus to San Antonio in the morning headed for Lackland. His mom spent Saturday with him shopping for a few last minute things and I spent Sunday with him on Fayette Co. Lake. Last night his grandparents came over for some grilled chicken, mashed potatos and gravy, green beans and topped it off with dessert.

Next time I see him he will be a warrior Airman.


----------



## SpecTakleLure

Congrats to Eric, I am very proud of him and all of the other men and women that serve our great nation. My son is in the Navy, I know it's very hard to let them go, but they grow up very fast! If I may offer some advise, write him regular while he is in boot camp. Thanks for sharing...


----------



## SeaTex

Funny you should say that...I've wrote a letter every day this week and added a few quotes from people like Teddy Roosevelt, Winston Churchill and Abe Lincoln to name a few. Congrats to your son and thanks for the reply.


----------



## teufelhunden

Congrats and thanks to your son. I second what the earlier poster said about writing frequently. It helps out big time!


----------



## SeaTex

Well Eric graduated Basic on October 7th. He is currently in Virginia at Tech School.

1- Airman's Run
2- Coin Ceremony
3- Flight Picture
4- Eric and I in front of P-51 Mustang
5- Family Picture
6- Big Lou's 42"
7- His ABU picture


----------



## V-Bottom

Have fun, stay clean, stay away from the druggies, put some of ur paycheck aside in savings right from the start, kiss everyones *** that U can, stay squared away and ready for any inspection that will come, set a fast goal or two, and yes sir and no sir....keep ur page 11 clean....Semper Fi USMC 66'.....my .05 cents worth son..


----------



## Doc82391

Congrats to your son, sir!
I cannot wait to be graduating from RTC and headed to aircrew school.
Looks like you raised a great young man that wants to serve this great country.
Again, congratulations on such a great thing!!!


----------



## TheExtreme

Congrats to you and all that have kids in the service. I was USAF, a daughter that is a USAF Vet, oldest son in active USAF in Germany and youngest son has a leave date of July 17 for the Navy (Nuclear Propulsion Program).


----------

